# Estring



## Valerie813 (Oct 21, 2009)

What is the code for ESTRING replacement? Help!


----------



## jjanem (Nov 1, 2009)

we use unlisted procedure code j3490 and include the ndc # on the claim.   
also, it is a non covered service for medicare patients. jem


----------

